# Fractal Design R5 - dissapeared dust scratch on up panel on moduvent cover



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello. I have an question. My case is Fractal Design R5. I have pc few months and of course which is normal many dust on case on up panel on moduvent cover.

Screen from internet case and panel moduvent( not mine screen etc ). Case panel from screen is clean without dust but it is only for show:











There are many dust on my case on up panel on moduvent cover. But…i dont know why some day i saw on moduvent covers a scratch,like somebody used a pen or pencil to make a scratch . . But like i said i dont touch case, dust dissapeared itself in this part. Is this possible?

I dont have any extra added vents in case. Only gpu and cpu fan. Thats all. I swear i dont touch case and my mother dont touch too. Please explain me . Thanks.Or maybe i am lunatic?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

sew333 said:


> Hello. I have an question. My case is Fractal Design R5. I have pc few months and of course which is normal many dust on case on up panel on moduvent cover.
> 
> Screen from internet case and panel moduvent( not mine screen etc ). Case panel from screen is clean without dust but it is only for show:
> 
> ...


Maybe the dust has increased thus covering the scratch that you saw previously.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I've found that dust/dirt in a computer is in a positive ratio with return vent filters. If filters look bad after 3 or 4 months then more house cleaning needs to be done. Yes, I know that non-blown air systems don't have filters, so of course this doesn't apply to them.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

Sorry for my language. I will explain maybe again.

There are many dust on my case on up panel on moduvent cover. But…i dont know why some day i saw on moduvent covers a scratch ( not physically scratch but a trial looking like scratch ),like somebody used a pen or pencil to remove dust . . But like i said i dont touch case, dust dissapeared itself in this part. Is this possible?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

sew333 said:


> Sorry for my language. I will explain maybe again.
> 
> There are many dust on my case on up panel on moduvent cover. But…i dont know why some day i saw on moduvent covers a scratch ( not physically scratch but a trial looking like scratch ),like somebody used a pen or pencil to remove dust . . But like i said i dont touch case, dust dissapeared itself in this part. Is this possible?


None of the members of your household touches the PC, not even you, but one day you saw a clean strip on the dusty case, as if someone had dragged a pencil's eraser end or a finger across it, and now you're wondering if the strip could possibly have appeared by itself and not caused by someone or something, as if by magic. Is that what you're saying?


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

yeap exactly


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

sew333 said:


> yeap exactly


Someone was probably sending you a subtle message to clean up the dust. I don't see how that strip could just appear out of nowhere. It had to be caused by something, don't you think? Now, unless you're having a real problem with your PC, I don't see why this thread should go on.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

yeah i know its sick a little hehe. Maybe i have anxiety. But just to be sure that nothing happened, and yes pc working fine still.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

sew333 said:


> yeah i know its sick a little hehe. Maybe i have anxiety. But just to be sure that nothing happened, and yes pc working fine still.


As long as your PC is working fine, you've got nothing to worry about.


----------

